

Introducing Passion Projects: A Short Documentary Series - JiPi
https://github.com/blog/1637-introducing-passion-projects-a-short-documentary-series

======
jimminy
Embedded video isn't displaying in Firefox, due to mixed content. Edit: Fixed

Here's a direct link to the video.
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3GeKarLwfqA](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3GeKarLwfqA)

